# Gilbert American Flyer All Aboard



## mario760

Hey everyone, I recently joined this forum in hopes of meeting others that might have one of the All Aboard sets or at least have some interest in these.
My dad bought the Westerner 1200 when I was about 5 years old back in 1964-1965. We lived in New Haven at the time so I think he may have known someone who worked at the Gilbert factory. The set has been stored in my mom's garage for about the last 40 years and I will be picking it up this weekend and setting it up. Hopefully it's still all intact and in working condition. It would be great if the owners manual is still with it, but if it's not, does anyone know if these are available somewhere?
I'm a real novice and may need some help. Thanks.


----------



## mopac

Google American flyer all aboard set. 
I found this.

http://www.trainweb.org/allaboardsets/

Should be a manual in there somewhere.


----------



## DonR

You may want to take the shell off of the
loco and check
the lubrication. After all those years no telling
what kind of gunk you'll find.

Check the tops of the rails also. There may be
rust or corrosion that would impair electrical
pickup. Clean them with a kitchen scrub pad
and alcohol on a rag.

Don


----------



## flyernut

Welcome aboard, and good luck with that set..


----------



## AmFlyer

In addition to the site mopac listed, myflyertrains.org and americanflyerdisplays.org websites have layouts, history and literature for the All Aboard sets.


----------



## llskis

I also have an "All Aboard" train set. It is used on my inner circle on my layout. It is very tempermental and one has to be patient when using them. I do like the scenic view. With the radius being tighter then the standard A/F track makes it nice to run two lines on a standard sheet of plywood. Of course not all engines can run on that radius. Picture below is a before/after assembly of them. Comments always welcome. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer

That display is a nice integration of the regular Gilbert accessories with the All Aboard panels. Have you tried operating the New Haven style passenger cars on it? The later ones with the sheet metal chassis without steps might work on the All Aboard track. It looks like the 282/283 style engine works ok as well.


----------



## mario760

Thank you all for all the great information. I had no idea so much was still out there regarding these sets. This is the exact set I have as I remember it from one of the links provided. It's the set at the bottom of the page with 12 panels. 
I have a spare bedroom and plan on putting a piece of plywood on the bed and setting it up there. I feel like a kid again!

http://www.americanflyerdisplays.org/layout_in_a_box/index-layout_in_a_box.htm


----------



## AmFlyer

mario760, welcome to the MTF! It is always great to add new S gauge members. If you ever tire of running trains around the oval add on panels are readily available including turnouts and crossovers. The original buildings and accessories are not always present however.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I know of a guy who is trying to sell some panels, although they are not in the best of shape, so they need some clean-up work. Unfortunately though, they are all 90 degree curved panels. He has 5 or 6 of them, I'm sure he will let them go fairly cheap...if interested, let me know.


----------



## llskis

AmFlyer said:


> That display is a nice integration of the regular Gilbert accessories with the All Aboard panels. Have you tried operating the New Haven style passenger cars on it? The later ones with the sheet metal chassis without steps might work on the All Aboard track. It looks like the 282/283 style engine works ok as well.


Yes; the N/H style passenger will work fine and to my surprise even the longer streamlined
cars like 962-63 and etc. will work along with the "Heavy Weight" 6 wheel truck cars. Just make sure that nothing is close to the tracks like signs;people and etc. Also when buying these panels be real careful on the selection as when they age they somehow get warped and are not level which is what you want. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks for the info. I have some of the Pikemaster track but never used it. I am surprised the 952 and 962 type cars work on it. Good to know. Good watchout for warped panels as well.


----------



## mario760

Without a doubt, I'll need some basic supplies to bring this train set back to life. I've been on ebay and found this page and this seller that supplies items for American Flyer. There's a service kit available which includes a manual and some basic cleaning and oil fluids. Does this seem like a good basic starting point for getting the train running? Also, what is 'armature'? Sorry, I know this stuff is very basic for most of you. I hope it's ok to include this link
http://www.ebay.com/cln/rfgco/Ameri...9613354&collectionid=106365674017&pos=1&pid=1


----------



## AmFlyer

I am sure that will all work. I just buy my supplies at the local hardware and hobby shops, it is usually less expensive but I have way more engines I am keeping tuned up. There is one item I use frequently not included, a spray can of electrical contact cleaner.
What is needed is smoke fluid, a citric orange cleaner, light oil, grease, and the spray contact cleaner. As a simple way to get started that kit is fine.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Mario -- Please whatever you do, do not buy from RFGCompany...his prices are outta this world. When I was new to this, I placed an order with him for $200+ of stuff, waited two months and still it was not shipped. I canceled the order and was told I'm impatient. He can go pound you know what!!!

You can do much better with Port Lines Hobbies, find exactly the same stuff for much less. Here is their website....http://www.portlines.com/

Over in the LH sidebar, in the Second Section, pick "Am. Parts Catalog" for everything you'll ever need. The other sections offer a ton of assistance, special tools, etc.

Pay attention to the calendar that comes up on the Home Page for dates and times when they are closed. Doug Peck is a great asset to American Flyer and a very helpful person when you need info. The only issue is when they are closed for shows, it will take a while before you get an answer or your order shipped.


----------



## AmFlyer

I agree with Don. I was not looking at the EBay seller info when I responded.


----------



## mario760

What a fantastic place to find everything! I'm not sure what 'armature" means. Do I need a specific cleaner for it?


----------



## AmFlyer

Mario, when you have time I recommend you go to the myflyertrains.org website and page through the factory repair manual posted on that site. Just take a look at a blowup diagram of a steam and a diesel engine and I think it will help a lot.
The armature is an assembly that has a three pole motor winding connected to a thee section commutator. One end has a worm gear which drives the gear on the truck axle. both ends have bearings of sorts with a washer. I clean all those parts (except the enameled windings) with the spray contact cleaner. The gears may need to be cleaned with a screwdriver if there is hardened old grease on them. The commutator slots also need to be carefully cleaned. Light oil goes on the two bearing surfaces, grease on the gear teeth.
On an AC engine the commutator sits inside the field winding, on the Gilbert DC motors it sits inside a similarly shaped AlNiCo permanent magnet.


----------



## AmFlyer

I should have added the armature is held in place on steam engines by a brush cap that is held on with two screws. On diesels the brushes are mounted separate, the armature is separately fastened to the power truck with a small metal cap and two screws at each end of the power truck.


----------



## mario760

Thank you Tom. I'll have a better idea of what things are when I have the train here, later today. I forgot to mention that my dad died in 1965, probably a few months after he bought this train set so it has some sentimental value to me.


----------



## flyernut

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Mario -- Please whatever you do, do not buy from RFGCompany...his prices are outta this world. When I was new to this, I placed an order with him for $200+ of stuff, waited two months and still it was not shipped. I canceled the order and was told I'm impatient. He can go pound you know what!!!
> 
> You can do much better with Port Lines Hobbies, find exactly the same stuff for much less. Here is their website....http://www.portlines.com/
> 
> Over in the LH sidebar, in the Second Section, pick "Am. Parts Catalog" for everything you'll ever need. The other sections offer a ton of assistance, special tools, etc.
> 
> Pay attention to the calendar that comes up on the Home Page for dates and times when they are closed. Doug Peck is a great asset to American Flyer and a very helpful person when you need info. The only issue is when they are closed for shows, it will take a while before you get an answer or your order shipped.


Oh ya!!! I've bought stuff from RFG years ago. I stopped when I discovered Doug Peck and PortLines.. What a true gentleman, and a pillar of knowledge. He will have everything you'll ever need in the way of flyer.


----------



## Big Ed

Welcome aboard Mario.

Don't you S people use car engine motor oil like a lot of us do with O locomotives? 

Mario, have you seen this sticky help thread?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2567


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

The armature is the rotating part of the motor...it rotates within the field assembly. 
This and other things you will learn over time with our help.

Anything you need, I repeat, ANYTHING, don't hesitate to post your questions here. We are all dedicated to preserving these fine Flyer items and helping others to learn and thrive with them. Most of us, including myself, have obtained our 'first' Flyers from our Dads or Granddads. Since they do have that sentimental value, we do anything we need to do to ensure they continue to work like new. With the knowledge here, you will soon learn to restore something that may resemble a piece of junk, but can be a pristine piece. Above all things, the rule of thumb is "NEVER THROW ANYTHING AWAY!!!" No matter its condition, it may be repaired or used for another item.


----------



## mario760

I brought the train home! Of course I couldn't wait to take all the pieces out of the box. The good news is that it looks to be in pretty good condition and about 98 percent complete with all twelve panels and no damage or warping. I need to dust it all off and take a good look tomorrow. I included a few pics of it just taken out of the box. Thank you all again for your knowledge and wisdom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed

Cool.....just like a jigsaw puzzle. :smilie_daumenpos:

Now get to work and put it together. :thumbsup:

I see that you can screw down each piece to a base?


----------

